# Wigan



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A bloke driving through Wigan town centre stopped a local man and asked:-

"Is there a B & Q in Wigan"

Local man:-

"No, it,s W.I.G.A.N." :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

He also asked where he could buy some turps, the reply was "do you want audio turps or video turps?"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

After finding B & Q, he then went to the fish & chip shop, unfortunately the chip shop had only just opened 
and they had no chips,

He went away, 10 seconds later back to the same chip shop, asked for chips, the assistant said they have no chips, 
this went on for ten minutes, in he goes, asks for chips, no chips.

In the end the manager of the chip shop said to him, is there an F in the spelling of chips, to which the man replied…………

There’s no F in chips…..manager said, that’s right, now do you understand.

MHS….Rob


----------

